# Best food for color



## Burntskin (Mar 23, 2009)

I currently have a Golden Mnba in my tank that has just gone grrrrrey over the last couple of months... I was curious to what would be the best food or supplement to give him so that he can regain some of his color. Or is it just possible that they tend to loose color as the increase in size... i have no idea. I have a yellow lab and several other colorful cichlids that are as keeping color pretty well off of the same food. Help please! Thanx


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

it sounds like it may not be a food problem. A pic of the fish may help, i have no idea what a golden mbuna is.
But as far as food goes keep it high quality. a high quality pellet like NLS and a good veg flake is all that is needed


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

where did you buy the fish? what size is it? whats the scientific name of it?

you might have bought a fish that was forced to color up by hormones...


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I think the fish in question is a melanochromis auratus.
I have heard Golden cichlid once and it was in reference to these meanies.

I would like to point out that tank mates and water quality could be contributing to fading color.
If it was once colorful but has lost color and food has remained unchanged, I would rule out food.
List all of the info you can about the tank including water change schedule, feeding, tankmates, etc.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

If it is a melanochromis auratus then it is a male. Mine just last week went from teh bright yellow and black and is slowly turning gray/black looks like a dirty fish haha. My male Kenyi has also started to turn from white/purple to yellow so I know he is a male as well. A lot of fish change color as they start to mature.


----------



## Burntskin (Mar 23, 2009)

http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn19 ... G_1550.jpg

Apparently i have the name wrong... feel free to correct me
This is what he looks like now... nothing like when i first got him


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Yes, it is a male auratus.
It is just showing typical male coloration.
Females will remain the other color morph.


----------



## Burntskin (Mar 23, 2009)

aaaaah.... Thank you so much. And thank you everyone for you concern and help! You learn something new everyday... i just wanted to make sure i wasn't hurting the fish due to my ignorance. I am slowly trying to learn as a go along but i am pretty new to the fish world. I am going to go ahead and get a better quality food anyway....


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

go with NLS 1mm sinking pellets :thumb:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------

